# Liking the Alphas



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

I've pretty much been using Corona exclusively, but for production....Alpha. Started using the semi-oval and doubled my productivity. Also started using a Silver Tip for certain things and am definately liking it. We'll see how they hold up...I didn't think I'd be using anything other than Corona, but I know my Coronas hold up, we'll see about the Alphas.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

RCP said:


> if I have to read one more "which brush is best" thread I may commit hari-kari!













LOL!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I started using a floor mop to cut in and quadrupled my production!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Picked up the Corona Bronson 3" oval back in '05, it's all I ever use.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I started using a floor mop to cut in and quadrupled my production!


:thumbsup: Was it The Floor Mop 3000 Ultra Plus Microfiber? Buy one get one free.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

i could discuss in great detail my tools as a painter, in a million threads...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> :thumbsup: Was it The Floor Mop 3000 Ultra Plus Microfiber? Buy one get one free.


It is! But I had to pay separate shipping & handling.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I forget what thread it was that reminded me i needed too buy a few brushes. I did, and due to PT members saying once you go block you wont go back, I bought my 1st block brush. :turned:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I forget what thread it was that reminded i needed too buy a few brushes.


You should talk to N8er, I hear he's got quite a few. Maybe he can share (charity write off, N8 )


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

y.painting said:


> You should talk to N8er, I hear he's got quite a few. Maybe he can share (charity write off, N8 )


WTF :confused1:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> WTF :confused1:


Just playing with n8. We had a long discussion about brushes 
http://www.painttalk.com/f25/different-colors-10763/


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL!


I like the Oral-B brushes. You can get them in Soft, Medium, and Hard.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Oral-B ADVANTAGE Angular gets good ratings on Amazon. That must be a good brush, its popular with the professionals too. For a $3 brush it gets better ratings than the $169 brushes. :thumbsup:


----------

